# New Shed Setup



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 5, 2008)

*My wife said take outside so this is what I have.*
*I put in 2 30 amp breakers and ran 2 wires to shed where one line is hooked up to Temp controlled box with timer and outlets. *





*I have an AC unit that I had to box in so it would not pull the air out. I had to cut a square in the side to let air blow in to the ac because it creates a vacuum*
*I am feeding C02 so my in line fan also pulls air from shed in and out straight through 2 1000 watt hps lights!*













*Here are a few pictures of some 10 day old auto AK47's I started to see how things would work.*
*I plan on doing several Strains in 4 weeks or so once I see that the Co2 is good.*
*I can keep the temp as low as needed with out any problems and the 1 in-line fan keeps the glass on the lights cool.*
*I have a splitter on the C02 that runs to 2 separate fans @ each end of the area about 30 sq ft.*
*I have blacked out both windows with poster board so no light escapes.*
*My back yard where the shed is has a six foot fence around it so not much anyone can see.*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 5, 2008)

Looks good. Those auto ak look great. How old are they?


----------



## Dexter (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice Setup


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 6, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> Looks good. Those auto ak look great. How old are they?


 
*I think 11 days today. I put them on FF Big Bloom from start and @ 1 week started the Grow Big at 1/2 strength. *
*@ 6 weeks I am going to start other strains, maybe sooner.*
*I am just trying to get a handle on the C02 since I have never had to use it.*
*I borrowed a meter from my hydro store to see what it what it is running @ (PPM).*
*@ 20 PSI on main regulator and 2 on the other gauge with the little ball that goes up when it is on it is @ 800 ppm in the grow area.*
*Once they start to flower I will go up to 1200 ppm @ 3.5 on ball gauge or what ever its called.*
*Once I get the $$ I am going to buy a instrument you can set to ppm you want and it controls it to keep @ that setting, for now when lights are on I run 30 min @ start-up than 15 on 15 off.*

*ANY SUGGESTIONS???*​


----------



## cuy103 (Oct 6, 2008)

I have to say I am very impressed with your entire set-up!!!  No wonder your plants have turned out phenomenal in the past!!!  :aok: 

I use the same feeding schedule with my FF nutes and I think it works great!  

I'm def. sticking around to watch this grow!  Good luck, although you probably don't need it, LOL  :smoke1:


----------



## ms4ms (Oct 7, 2008)

unless I missed it I read several posts where peeps are feeding nutes to days old plants. I use ff soil and do not add ANY nutes for 3-4 weeks. Is this a huge mistake? even mgrow has sustaining soil for a couple of weeks?? Am I starving my plants for a month??


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Oct 7, 2008)

No you arent starving them. I don't feed for the first 3 or 4 weeks and I have bushes by then. I don't like feeding them early on because the root system is so delicate. I can see giving them a diluted feeding of big bloom for the P and K which helps with root development, but not grow big with gives them N.


----------



## GrandDaddyToke (Oct 9, 2008)

ms4ms said:
			
		

> unless I missed it I read several posts where peeps are feeding nutes to days old plants. I use ff soil and do not add ANY nutes for 3-4 weeks. Is this a huge mistake? even mgrow has sustaining soil for a couple of weeks?? Am I starving my plants for a month??


 
*These are Auto AK47 with a 10 week life span @ the most, thats why I feed this strain early. They are on 18/6 for the entire grow.  *
*If I grow a strain that I veg than flower @12/12 I follow the Fox Farm Nutrient chart which holds off on the nitrogen till week 3  *


----------



## mrs. st00ner (Nov 24, 2008)

This set up looks great! Mine is *much* more small scale but I'm taking notes for sure.


----------



## cryhavoc (Dec 7, 2008)

looks good


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2008)

looking good..i too grow in a shed..and you have plenty of power..cant wait to see those Babies Mature..KEEP M GREEN


----------



## mendo local (Dec 7, 2008)

Very Nice!


----------



## Elven (Dec 7, 2008)

Such a nice setup.


----------

